
Ask HN: How do I create a chatbot for a specific domain? - vijayr
Something like this - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;looker.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;slack-your-data but much more in depth. For example, parsing questions like<p>&quot;how many men are in NYC between the age of 25 and 35 who are single, like to play tennis and love Chinese Food?&quot;<p>or something like that, assuming I have all the data that is required to run such a query. Are there tools, libraries etc that help process questions like above and help convert them into SQL?
======
gravypod
You're looking at a large amount of NLP and machine learning. You're going to
need to do tons of work to implement it for any way of phrasing the questions.

